# MacBook Pro Early 2008 : Problème Ecran NOIR au démarrage



## nicopulse (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,


  Ce matin mon *MacBook Pro Early 2008* (15 pouces, 2.5 Ghz, *nvidia 8600*) ne démarre plus. Écran noir. Le vide sidéral. :hein:



  Voici les détails :


quand jappuis sur power : *pas de bong, écran noir*, les ventilateurs se lancent, la diode sillumine
ma souris et mon clavier USB ne sallument pas comme ils faisaient dhabitude au démarrage (mot de passe démarrage de lEFI par exemple)
lorsque le MBP démarre, mon moniteur externe DVI Dell 2209 détecte bien une source mais se met de suite en veille
mon disque dur usb externe est bien alimenté puisquil démarre
reset de la *PRAM *ne provoque rien : *pas de bon*, jai limpression que le clavier ne répond pas
l*insertion du dvd dinstallation de léopard + c ne provoque rie*n, il se met juste à tourner : le pire cest que maintenant je ne peux plus le sortir : le clavier ne répond pas
 

Je me suis dis cest peut-être la nvidia 8600 qui a lâché. La machine a 2 ans et demi, elle est donc éligible à la garantie spécialement pour se problème là. Je pense donc le porter à un réparateur agréé. Mais si ce nest pas le cas, *sil prétend que cest la carte mère pour me faire trinquer au lieu de le passer sur le « Problème nVidia 8600 »*. Comment vais-je faire pour le vérifier ? Ou sil prétend que la coque à subit un choc ou des rayures ? Tout ça sous pression dApple comme je lai lu maintes fois ici et ailleurs :hein:



Tout cela me fait clairement chier. Cest quand même une machine 2200 euros (*CRYYY*) dont je me sers pour bosser. 



Bref je me pose des questions, je vais le démonter pour y faire la poussière, mais si vous avez des conseils je prends.


Merci à vous.


----------



## Lucieaus (22 Mai 2011)

Avant toute chose, adresse toi directement à Apple par téléphone pour leur faire part de ton problème. 
Le souci des chipsets défectueux est reconnu officiellement par Nvidia et Apple; ils en connaissent les symptômes précis, et les séries d'ordinateurs concernés.

http://support.apple.com/kb/ts2377


----------



## Giulietta26 (22 Mai 2011)

A voté non, je touche du bois et espères que si cela arrive, cela arrive clairement avant les 4 ans de la date d'achat.


----------



## nicopulse (22 Mai 2011)

C'est 4 ans ou 3 ans les délais de garantie pour le problème nVidia ?


----------



## Giulietta26 (22 Mai 2011)

nicopulse a dit:


> C'est 4 ans ou 3 ans les délais de garantie pour le problème nVidia ?



Le lien Apple dit 4 ans a partir de la date d'achat.


----------



## nicopulse (22 Mai 2011)

Ok,

Bon je l'ai démonté, j'y ai fait la poussière mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je vais ce que Apple peu faire, en espérant que ce soit ça.


----------



## nicopulse (22 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu aussi des stries bizarres sur l'écran il y a 1 ou 2 ans, quand il était encore sous garantie, cela ne me l'a jamais refait depuis. Sur le coup, je pense c'était les diodes de rétro éclairage qui ne fonctionnaient plus, mais au cas où :


----------



## tchang93 (27 Mai 2011)

nicopulse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Ce matin mon *MacBook Pro Early 2008* (15 pouces, 2.5 Ghz, *nvidia 8600*) ne démarre plus. Écran noir. Le vide sidéral. :hein:
> ...



Salut, 
J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, du jour au lendemain mon macbook pro ne demarre plus. 
Je décide donc de l'emmener au "Genius" bar du Louvres pour effectuer un diagnostic, en appuyant sur le bouton power, le voyant s'allume mais le clavier ne répond pas. Il essaye de booter avec un ipod (qui doit avoir Leopart installé dessus) : Nada
Résultat, le "genius" me dit que c'est un problème de carte mère qui a cramé et me réclame 500euros pour la changer  
Il me dit qu'il y a eu un problème de surtension, suite au courant alternatif que j'ai chez moi et qu'apple n'est pas responsable. Comment m'assurer que c'est bien la carte mère qui a laché et non pas la CG plutot? 

Où en est la réparation de ton mac?


----------



## Sophie Laumont (12 Août 2011)

Hello,

On dirait la même chose ici. Ce matin, je le reprends, mon MacPro early 2008 ne voulait plus se réveiller. Enfin, il se réveillait mais l'écran restait noir. J'éteins, je rallume, il repart. Ce midi, je le quitte pour déjeuner, il se met en veille, mais cette fois ne repart pas.

Quand je rallume, j'entends le bong mais écran noir et ventilateurs à fond.

Si quelqu'un a réussi à réparer cela...


----------



## nicopulse (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai semer sur le web, sur différents forums, des liens vers *un formulaire très précis du recensement de ce problème pour faire une demande collective de prise en charge des frais, par le biais de l'association UFC Que Choisir, à Apple ou, si celle-ci garde sont arrogance, devant la justice*.

Je vous recommande de vous inscrire sur ce formulaire :

http://macbookpro-8600-ecran-noir-carte-mere.blogspot.com/

Il y a désormais 22 personnes inscrites en deux mois. Cela fait près de 3 personnes par semaines qui se rajoutent sur cette liste des personnes lésés par Apple.

Les associations UFC Que Choisir locales ré-ouvrent dans deux semaine(s), je vais y déposer cette première liste de personnes.

Pour la suite, *il faut que vous vous inscriviez auprès de l'une de vos UFC-Que-Choisir locale*. Regardez-ici pour en trouver une :
http://www.quechoisir.org/un-litige/

C'est 30 euros pour un an d'assistance en cas de litige.* Demandez à faire inscrire le cas de votre Mac dans l'intranet national recensant les litiges, c'est important*. Mentionnez le formulaire de recensement, car les bénévoles des associations UFC locales ne sont pas forcément au courant de son existence. Fournissez les réponses au questions de celui-ci pour l'intranet.
http://macbookpro-8600-ecran-noir-carte-mere.blogspot.com/

Toutes ces informations sont cruciales pour une demande collective de prise en charge auprès d'Apple ou pour mener par la suite une bataille juridique si Apple ne renonce pas à son arrogance.

Les choses vont lentement, mais surement.


----------



## Onmac (12 Août 2011)

J'ai eu ce problème avec un CoreDuo, j'ai fais *TOUT* les tests qui existent, c'est bien la *CM* 
Je connaissais quelqu'un qui bossait chez Apple, il m'a prêtais une CM fonctionnelle et mon mac est reparti. 
Ma CM était vraiment HS, donc je l'ai lâcher... Une CM neuve coûte plus de 500euros sur Bricomac...

A vous de voir...


----------



## Shazik (8 Février 2013)

Salut à tous.
Je viens d'avoir le même problème que vous sur mon macbook pro 13'.
Je l'ai complètement éteint (diode éteinte). Je l'ai redémarré, mais l'écran ne s'est pas allumé.
J'ai attendu que le disque dur ne fasse plus de bruit (signe qu'il avait fini de charger la session)
(pour etre sur qu'elle est bien ouverte, on peut jouer avec les "plops" de réglage du son.
Et la je l'ai re-éteint avec le raccourci clavier "ctrl"+"eject, puis "enter".
Lors du redémarrage, tout refonctionnait de nouveau.

Après recherche sur internet, j'ai vu qu'il était possible de faire shift + alt + eject pour rebooter l'écran. Peut être que ca aurait marché.


J'espère que ca fonctionnera pour le plus possible d'entre vous.


----------

